# Mayweather vs Pacquiao



## Solodini (Apr 28, 2015)

Who're you picking?
Any bets?
Do you think it matters by this point in their careers?


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 28, 2015)

Never was a boxing fan but bad guys usually finish first, so the wife beater/kidnapper will likely win.

The sad thing is that people care about what's his name. He should be living under a rock somewhere.


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 28, 2015)

I will be cheering for pac-man because he is a much better human being but realistically I think Mayweather will probably win...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm more excited about the latest bones jones problems , and that sure ain't say'n much. (bet anything he fled the scene because he'd have blown over the legal limit, again)

Floyd should win but who knows, any given sunday as they say.
I've never been a fan of the pretty boy.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (May 3, 2015)

Well that was a boring fight... I'm more a muay thai/mma guy so I didn't really know neither Mayweahter nor Pacquiao but I'm surprised they brought so much hype. With Mayweather laming out Pacquiao to win with points and Pacquiao dashing like a bull (I kind of understand with Mayweather clinching each time Pacquiao tried to start an infight). In my opinion Jose Aldo and Conor McGregor are much more talented fighters (I can't wait to see them fight).


----------



## Sebastian (May 3, 2015)

I did expect more from Pacquiao, Mayweather once again proved to be a smart fighter...

Clint Eastwood seemed to be in good shape


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 3, 2015)

I say Clint takes them both in his Every Which Way But Loose days. Might have to do a catch-weight though.


----------



## Chiba666 (May 3, 2015)

Glad I didnt fork out to watch Floyd run away. Pac Man seemed unwilling to engage and let FM control the fight.

Lets be honest ti was always going to be like this. FM was never going to trade punches with MP was he.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 3, 2015)

was gonna go to my bros to watch the fight, he was cooking food & charging $5 per head. i didnt get out of work in time to see it. im gonna ask him if the $100 he paid was worth it...he was routing for pacman.

tried to find some clips on youtube, but didnt see anything...


----------



## Chiba666 (May 3, 2015)

your not missing much, don't waste moments of your life trying to find it. best bet is grab a beer and watch something that you want to and not something that will disappoint you and make you realize that boxing is its own worse enemy. Paying guys t run away, should use the old pride way and doc a fighter % of his purse if he keeps running way or hugging to much. Or at the very least take points off.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 3, 2015)

The only boxing match I ever saw was buster douglas beating tyson.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 4, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> The only boxing match I ever saw was buster douglas beating tyson.



the last one i can remember was when tyson bit off holyfields ear...

...thats been forever ago. funny how tyson is still considered a "cool dude"


----------



## 777timesgod (May 4, 2015)

Boxing is so much hype and storyline that I feel like a 12 year old watching WWF...

Why not place these boxers against random fighters worldwide, there are many boxers who can defeat them or lose from them, depending on the occasion.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 4, 2015)

I don't care for any of it tbh. Never liked wrestling, really REALLY do not like mma/"street fighting"...

But it's BS that those two weight the same. Mayweather is noticeable larger so defense or not, he never stood a chance. 

It's rigged.


----------



## downburst82 (May 4, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> I don't care for any of it tbh. Never liked wrestling, really REALLY do not like mma/"street fighting"...
> 
> But it's BS that those two weight the same. Mayweather is noticeable larger so defense or not, he never stood a chance.
> 
> It's rigged.



There are lots of arguments to be made about the "fairness" of boxing but to argue its impossible for them to weight the same is silly. Compare Pacquiao's legs to Mayweathers and then get back to me.

ps: Still could very well be fixed, boxing has been a pretty dirty sport for a long time.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 4, 2015)

as much as money as boxing brings in, it needs to be a clear cut win...

when nhl hockey finals are on and no team wins in regular time, its sudden death overtime...until one team delivers the final blow. should be the same way with boxing.

ive heard ppl say pacquiao should have won.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 5, 2015)

downburst82 said:


> There are lots of arguments to be made about the "fairness" of boxing but to argue its impossible for them to weight the same is silly. Compare Pacquiao's legs to Mayweathers and then get back to me.
> 
> ps: Still could very well be fixed, boxing has been a pretty dirty sport for a long time.



I never thought to look at the legs 

But considering mayweather is so built and taller I just had to ..... wait for.... take my JAB at the "fixed" thing


----------



## Volsung (May 5, 2015)

This video is apparently very accurate to the real fight and was made _*before*_ it aired. And people think pro-wrestling is predictable....


----------



## TonyGD (May 7, 2015)

Pacquiao isn't as bad of a person as Floyd but he's not much better...I mean this born again religious thing is beyond me. Onto the fight: glad I saved $99.99 by not buying that PPV... Mayweather said he'd give him a rematch then two days later takes the offer back lol. I mean it would be nice to see him get knocked out and lose his winning streak before he retires though. It was bs, but I mean hey its what they'd do in every other sport: just run the clock out while you're already ahead.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 8, 2015)

a lot of guys are mad they paid $100 for ppv. not sure if any of you guys saw this on ebay, but ppl were bidding to watch the "fight of the century" & dinner with evander holyfield...

it had 81 bids and ended at $40,100.

VIP Ticket MAYWEATHER Pacquiao with Evander Holyfield Air Hotel Dinner | eBay


----------



## TonyGD (May 8, 2015)

holy crap how did I not know about that, for charity too...Hopefully a reputable one since that is decent sum there.


----------

